# Java POI HSSF Excel Datei Gruppierung und Gliederung



## Guest (9. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit Java eine Excel Datei Erzeugen, bei der ein paar Zeilen *Gruppiert* sind, 
ist dies möglich mit POI oder muss ich mir ein Excel Makro bauen.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
´
Gruß
Tom


----------



## ARadauer (10. Apr 2008)

was meinst du mit gruppieren? Meinst du Zellen verbinden?

HSSFSheet ws.....
ws.addMergedRegion(....)

so in die richtung


----------



## Guest (10. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort, meinte aber was anderes, habe aber auch schon eine Lösung.
In Excel ist es möglich mehrere Zellen oder auch Spalten zu gruppieren, die man dann ausblenden kann, am rand erscheint dann ein button, mit dem man die gruppierung öffnen kann.



```
HSSFWorkbook mappe=new HSSFWorkbook();
HSSFSheet blatt=createSheet("Viewname");
blatt.groupColumn(fromColumn, toColumn); //um spalten miteinander zu verbinden
blatt.groupRow(fromRow, toRow);
```

Rows sollten erst zum schluss gruppiert werden.

Gruß
tom


----------

